# toro 824 power shift.



## masen54 (1 mo ago)

har fått en toro snöslunga 824 Powershift men vet inget om den, när jag trycker fram växelspaken och lägger i drivningen så ska väl hjulen flytta sig (det gör dom inte) fladdrig växelspak och svårt att lägga i växlar, går det att fixa?
betyder N neutral?


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

welcome aboard!


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Welcome to SBF.

have got a toro snow blower 824 Powershift but don't know anything about it, when I push the gear lever forward and put in the drive the wheels should move (they don't) fluttery gear lever and hard to put in gears, can it be fixed?
does N mean neutral?


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*Start taking pics of this problem. Sounds like something is binding up. But need pics because I don't speak Swedish. ALOHA!!!!!!







*


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

Välkommen till SBF, kul att ha dig ombord. 🍻

Not many Swedish speakers here, so here is the post, translated:

I have a Toro snow thrower 824 Powershift but don't know anything about it, when I push the gear lever forward and engage the drive, the wheels should move (they don't), a wobbly gear lever and hard to shift gears, can it be fixed?

[Edit... thanks Grunt, I missed your post.]


----------

